# Bamf'd Dx2 Rom Coming Soon



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Thatdudebutch has said

```
Droid-X2 folks, finishing up the first installment of the BAMF series for the DX2. It will be a whole ROM. (Not a 30mb patch from China) :)
```
Hopefully this means its going to be released sometime this week thoughts?

*Edit* Next Month (September)?


----------



## rp076 (Jul 11, 2011)

Can't wait...been looking forward to it


----------



## Jeremy46er (Jul 28, 2011)

This is the ROM I've been waiting for, can't wait.


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

This Is Based Off Froyo, Gingerbread, Or Both?


----------



## Jeremy46er (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm 99% sure Butch went back to the drawing board when P3DROID released the rooted GB.


----------



## gulmiguel (Jun 15, 2011)

This couldn't come at a better time. I was literally chomping at the bit for this. I was just about to install that Eclipse ROM that just got released. I had already downloaded the install file and everything. Now I can just sit back and wait instead. Can't wait to see what goodies TDB cooked up for this puppy


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

gulmiguel said:


> This couldn't come at a better time. I was literally chomping at the bit for this. I was just about to install that Eclipse ROM that just got released. I had already downloaded the install file and everything. Now I can just sit back and wait instead. Can't wait to see what goodies TDB cooked up for this puppy


The thing is there's really no eta... Like at all, so we have to hope its soon, but just sit here and wait,


----------



## Ilovesoad (Jul 26, 2011)

ericerk said:


> The thing is there's really no eta... Like at all, so we have to hope its soon, but just sit here and wait,


I used to use bamf on my tbolt before i made the switch to the DX2. It will be worth the wait whatever the time frame.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Really, i really haven't heard of his work, but people seem to love it so, bring it on


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

My friend really likes BAMF on his Tbolt he said when he's not running CM7 he's running BAMF


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

good to know lol


----------



## slowz3r (Jul 9, 2011)

Never really ran anything besides CM ...been with em since the days of the g1 but anything at thus point has my interest


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

slowz3r said:


> Never really ran anything besides CM ...been with em since the days of the g1 but anything at thus point has my interest


Indeed i'm hoping and guessing that its gonna drop soon, Like i'm hoping tomorrow, but realistically September - October


----------



## rp076 (Jul 11, 2011)

ericerk said:


> Indeed i'm hoping and guessing that its gonna drop soon, Like i'm hoping tomorrow, but realistically September - October


+1.... been a little quiet the past few weeks. I know good things take time, but hoping for atleast update soon. Looking forward to this rom...advanced thanks for all the hard work


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

rp076 said:


> +1.... been a little quiet the past few weeks. I know good things take time, but hoping for atleast update soon. Looking forward to this rom...advanced thanks for all the hard work


He said he's sending it to team member a couple weeks ago, ( Finishing Touches?) So Hopefully this means that by the time we get this it should be,
1. A beast
2. Bugless
3. Aosp(ish)?
4. Pro


----------



## Ilovesoad (Jul 26, 2011)

ericerk said:


> He said he's sending it to team member a couple weeks ago, ( Finishing Touches?) So Hopefully this means that by the time we get this it should be,
> 1. A beast
> 2. Bugless
> 3. Aosp(ish)?
> 4. Pro


Bamf roms are typically stock based with lots of edits. There have been aospish ones, but they are the minority. Always stable and fast though.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

"Ilovesoad said:


> Bamf roms are typically stock based with lots of edits. There have been aospish ones, but they are the minority. Always stable and fast though.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


Well either way i cant wait to try it out , its been too long since i've had an epic custom rom


----------

